# What parts should I buy for building PC



## Dbchops (Nov 10, 2015)

My Girlfriend told me her dad will build me an awesome desktop (apparently that's what he does), I'd just have to pay for the parts, she says. 

How much would the parts for this be, ballpark? I'm trying to be on somewhat of a budget. At least i wont have to pay for the labor, which is a huge bonus.

Im not a computer guy. In my previous post asking about laptop specs, I learned that i need at least 16GB ram and the highest processor speed i could afford. I was wondering as far as processor speed goes, is there a certain number or something? I'm running pro tools 11 and I plan on purchasing some good libraries and virtual instruments, probably Komplete 10. 

So what parts should I buy for this PC? 

Thanks


----------



## Dbchops (Nov 10, 2015)

Oh, when she texted him last night he responded to her with this; "msi z97 gaming intel z97 lga 1150 atx." He's Finnish, but unlike my GF, he speaks very little English, so I gotta go through her.


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 10, 2015)

Definatelt Z97.
Definately LGA 1150 too.
32 GBs DDR3 1600 Samsung.
Samsung is solid as a rock its cheap and if you overclock the CPU it will follow.
No need for fancy gaming RAM with colored fins and blinking lights.
Crucial MX 100 SSDs are cheap mature great warranty and fast.
Do get a decent PSU though. Cooler master is well known and well made.

If you wait to add extra RAM instead of getting the full load. 2 years from now DDR4 will fill the shelves making DDR3 modules scarce and more expensive.
I5 4000 series is as good as the i7.


----------



## willf_music (Nov 27, 2015)

If you want to build a PC I suggest investing in a good quality PSU and motherboard.
Make sure the CPU will match the motherboard socket. In other words. don't buy an LGA 1150 CPU (such as the 4790k) and an LGA 2011-3 motherboard.

You do not need an amazing GPU unless you are doing music for games.
If you are making a computer for music and you use sample libraries extensively then I would focus on streamlining data transfer.
There are a few technologies coming along but they are a bit too costly. Again you don't need this GPU. Hell you don't always need such an amazing heat sink, I just prefer quiet computers. For RAM, I just suggest you fill the slots (its cheaper cost per GB).
I personally keep my projects and certain things on HDDs but OS and applications go on one SSD and Sample Libraries go on other SSDs. (No need for RAID because there is a bottleneck on the Mobo)
NVME is a newer option for amazing storage that you can use for sample libraries but it will cost you more and you wont be able to run it effectively on anything other than an enthusiast platform. (x99 and later, x109 is due for q2 of 2016). So wait on that technology to become cheaper and for better platforms to come out.

TBH what I have outlined works really well.

Here is a build I did for someone recently.

If you need an anti static strap.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/p/anti-static-computer-wrist-strap-with-grounding-cable-zt91y

CPU:
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Components/Processors/Intel+CPUs/Core+i7+-+Socket+1150+Haswell/Intel+Core+i7-4790K+4.00GHz+%28Devil%27s+Canyon%29+Quad+Core+Processor+?productId=60941

CPU Cooler:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/noctua-nh-d15-dual-radiator-quiet-cpu-cooler-with-two-nh-a15-fans

Motherboard:


RAM:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/32gb...800-(1600)-non-ecc-unbuffered-cas-10-10-10-27

Boot Drive:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/250g...nd-512mb-cache-read-540mb-s-write-520mb-s-97k

HDD: qty2 run in RAID 1
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/1tb-wd-blue-wd10ezex-sata-iii-6gb-s-7200rpm-64mb-cache-8ms-oem-hdd

GPU:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/4gb-...-gpu-1241mhz-boost-1304mhz-cores-1024-dp-hdmi

Case:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/frac...w-noise-performance-case-usb-30-with-silent-1

PSU:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/750w...l-modular-80plus-gold-1x135mm-fan-atx-v24-psu

Operating System: PROBABLY GET IT OFF AMAZON.

Feel free to ask me questions if you have any


----------

